# Hijaze goat from Saudi arabea



## Naef hajaya (Mar 16, 2010)

Hijaze goat from Saudi Arabia , big budy long ears. this breed use for milk and meat ,

Hijaze goats


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2010)

*sigh*

I really, REALLY want some of these long eared guys.  :/


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 16, 2010)

Ewww.  I think long ears, especially when that long are gross looking. lol


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 16, 2010)

Those are SOOOO cool!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 17, 2010)

In the other pics of these I've seen I never realized how long their legs are! Matches those crazy ears.


----------

